# Jd & Gt



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Only half decent pictures after a billlion shots lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The JD is looking great. The GT looks like it has some great colour too.

For better shots, turn off all other lights except the tank light and if there's too much sunlight, shoot at night.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

yea there was too much sunlight and glare. no curtains on that side of the room either lol. ill try and take some during the night.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i luv them both i luv that black and blueish green colour


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Heres a couple more


















Ignore the Ragged up plant 



















Still learning how to take pics.


----------

